
Amazingly, a killer app of OSes is possible - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/23/amazinglyAKillerAppOfOsesI.html
======
Udo
Yeah nice, but "cloud OS", what does that even mean? Syncing all your data
with a remote server isn't really that new. I'm a Unix nerd and have been
doing it with scripts for more than a decade. Sure, OS integration could
always be better, but who wants to be locked in to a specific provider with
all their data for an outrageous monthly sum?

~~~
davewiner
This would be for non-technical people, not script writers.

~~~
Udo
And I can see the value in that, but would people really trust MS and some
yet-to-be-named partner with the entirety of their digital possessions?

